# Regulierer greifen wieder  durch: 41.100 Dialer verboten



## sascha (11 Mai 2005)

*Regulierer greifen wieder durch:  41.100 Dialer verboten
*
Neuer schwerer Schlag für die Dialer-Branche: Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) hat jetzt über 41.000 Einwählprogramme für illegal erklärt. Das bestätigte Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll heute Abend gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Die beanstandeten Dialer hätten nicht den Vorgaben entsprochen. Bestandskräftig ist die Entscheidung der Regulierer allerdings noch nicht. 

Insgesamt 30 Telefonnummern sind von der neuerlichen Maßnahme der Regulierungsbehörde betroffen - und damit mehr als 41.100 Dialer der Berliner Firma Intexus GmbH, die über diese Nummern laufen. Bei 15 Rufnummern wurde die Abschaltung zum 13. Mai 2005 angeordnet. Aber was noch entscheidender ist: Zugleich verbot die Behörde für alle betroffenen Intexus-Dialer rückwirkend Inkasso und Rechnungslegung. Das bedeutet auf Deutsch: Sämtliche Gebühren, die über die Nummern einkassiert wurden, können im Prinzip von den Dialer-Kunden zurückgefordert oder einbehalten werden. Das ist zumindest dann der Fall, wenn die Intexus GmbH keinen Widerspruch gegen die Maßnahme einlegt, bzw. in einem möglichen Verfahren vor dem Verwaltungsgericht unterliegt. Dennoch dürfte die Entscheidung vielen Betroffenen schon jetzt Rückenwind geben – nämlich denen, die sich seit Monaten wegen einer der Nummern im Streit mit der Telekom befinden, die das Geld eintreiben will. 

Konkret betroffen sind die Rufnummern 090090000801, 090090001114, 090090001115, 090090001215, 090090001216, 090090001217, 090090001218, 090090001219, 090090001220, 090090001221, 090090001224, 090090001225, 090090001229, 090090001230, 090090001242, 090090000791, 090090000792, 090090000793, 090090000794, 090090000795, 090090000796, 090090000797, 090090000798, 090090001113, 090090001214, 090090001222, 090090001223, 090090001226, 090090001227 und 090090001228. Über diese Nummern laufen und liefen eine Vielzahl einschlägiger Dialer-Seiten, darunter auch solche, die sich ganz gezielt an Kinder und Jugendliche richteten.

Rudolf Boll, Sprecher der Regulierungsbehörde, erklärte das Verbot heute Abend gegenüber Dialerschutz.de damit, dass die betroffenen Dialer nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entsprochen hätten: „Teilweise fehlte die vorgeschriebene Wegsurfsperre, zum Teil wurde die Verbindung bei Blocktarifen schon nach 30 Minuten statt erst nach einer Stunde gekappt.“ In einigen Fällen habe auch die vorgeschriebene, eindeutige Bezeichnung der Einwählprogramme nicht gestimmt. „Da wurden teilweise nur Platzhalter verwendet“, so Boll. 

Das Berliner Unternehmen Intexus ist damit bereits zum dritten Mal von der Regulierungsbehörde auf breiter Front ausgebremst worden. Anfang 2004 hatten die Regulierer schon einmal tausende Dialer der Firma für illegal erklärt – eine Maßnahme, die vor knapp zwei Monaten vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln für rechtmäßig erklärt wurde. Auch Ende 2003 war einer Vielzahl von Mainpean-Dialern rückwirkend die Registrierung entzogen worden. 

Zum Bericht: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=261

Zur Regulierungsbehörde: http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html
cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

Da sage ich nur eines: BRAVO


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2005)

Das wird jedenfalls die Bereitschaft von Anbietern zur Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen und verbrauchergerechten Vermittlungsformen ihrer Angebote nochmals kräftigen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

MPN legt Revision ein...und dann heißt es erstmal warten....


1,2 oder sogar 3 Jahre  :bigcry:


----------



## drboe (11 Mai 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Berliner Unternehmen Intexus ist damit bereits zum dritten Mal von der Regulierungsbehörde auf breiter Front ausgebremst worden. Anfang 2004 hatten die Regulierer schon einmal tausende Dialer der Firma für illegal erklärt – eine Maßnahme, die vor knapp zwei Monaten vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln für rechtmäßig erklärt wurde. Auch Ende 2003 war einer Vielzahl von Mainpean-Dialern rückwirkend die Registrierung entzogen worden.


Hm, es liegt doch wohl nahe, dass dies Unternehmen nicht einmal ansatzweise gewillt ist geltendes Recht zu beachten. Irgendwie schade, dass dieses Verhalten letzten Endes nahezu folgenlos bleibt. Denn die immer gleichen Leute können offensichtlich immer wieder illegale Dailer en masse anmelden und damit die seit Jahren gewohnt üble Abzocke betreiben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

Damals, bei der 400.000er Sause, wurde in vielen Medien darüber berichtet. Heute sind die Endverbraucher bei weitem mehr sensiblisiert. Was meint Ihr (oder insbesondere Du, *andreas12587*) wie sich das stornofreie Dialersystem von Intexus auf die Reaktion der T-Com auswirkt, wenn in den nächsten Monaten Rückforderungen gestellt werden?
Bislang rechnete doch mEn die T-Com an laufenden Umsätzen Stornierungen/Ausfälle zurück. Jetzt gehen aber die Umsätze tief in den Keller - wo holt sich die T-Com nun die Ausfälle? Gibt es dafür eine betriebliche "Unfall"-versicherung, die deratige Risiken deckt?
Was ist, wenn die Medien die Bevölkerung derart mobilisieren, dass 30-40 % oder mehr Rückforderungen entstehen, die bereits (stornofrei) an die Webmaster ausgezahlt wurden?

 Fragen über Fragen, Insolvenz bzw. Konkurs stelle ich jetzt erst mal noch nicht in den Raum!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist, wenn die Medien die Bevölkerung derart mobilisieren, dass 30-40 % oder mehr Rückforderungen entstehen, die bereits (stornofrei) an die Webmaster ausgezahlt wurden?


 Jeppa, allein die Spannung, die sich daraus ergeben könnte, sollte Motivation genug sein, es so weit zu treiben, falls möglich 



> Fragen über Fragen, Insolvenz bzw. Konkurs stelle ich jetzt erst mal noch nicht in den Raum!


ähnlich:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102520#102520
(hier zu GN)
und eigentlich warte ich auch bei deren "magischem Dialer für alle Fälle" mangels Monolithi-???-zität auf Vollzugsmeldung von der RegTP.


			
				mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> mainpean - mit Substanz bei der Sache


 Ob selbige ausreicht?


----------



## Teleton (11 Mai 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie schade, dass dieses Verhalten letzten Endes nahezu folgenlos bleibt. Denn die immer gleichen Leute können offensichtlich immer wieder illegale Dialer en masse anmelden ...
> M. Boettcher



Habe zwar den passenden §§ nicht parat aber soweit ich mich erinnere gab es im neuen TKG doch eine Reglung wonach die bisherige Zuverlässigkeit eines Anbieters stärker berücksichtigt werden soll.


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2005)

Dann kann auch Helena bei ihrem "Kampf gegen die Internet-Abzocker" am Ende das Taschengeld zurückholen.

Ende gut, alles gut.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## walterlein (11 Mai 2005)

Jetzt gehen aber die Umsätze tief in den Keller 

---> warum?


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ---> warum?


...etwa nicht?


----------



## walterlein (11 Mai 2005)

meinst du damit die preistransparenz ab dem 17.06 reißt die umsätze runter!?


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

Oh je Walter - ich befürchte im Allgemeinen ist es mit den Umsätzen nicht mehr so gut bestellt, wie vor einigen Monaten noch. Du hast Recht - auch ich reiße blos das Maul auf aber momentan gehe ich davon aus, dass niemand von der Dialerliga bereit wäre, Umsatzzahlen öffentlich zu präsentieren, um hier das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


----------



## walterlein (11 Mai 2005)

bleiben wir beim thema! 

( ich weiß ich mach das auch nie, aber ich will lernen ) 

meinst du die " transparenz " am 17.6. reißt die umsätze runter?

(wie es jetzt läuft ist ein ganz anderes thema und dazu möchte ich nicht posten !)


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du die " transparenz " am 17.6. reißt die umsätze runter?


Gegenfrage:_... gibt es am 17.6. überhaupt noch Umsätze?_
Antwort von mir:...._ des is net gewiss!_

_Gute Nacht Forum!_


----------



## walterlein (12 Mai 2005)

JA JA JA 

Ich frage mich nur was die Leute dann für Ausreden haben. 

Welche Antwort stimmt:

*) Gibt es für diese "ungewollte" Kundschaft überhaupt noch Brillen beim Optiker die da helfen!? 

*) Waren das Blinde und haben zufällig okokja erwischt? ( an alle Rechner , die "unwahrscheinlichkeit" kann man sehr leicht ausrechen! --> für okokja "zufällig" erwischen )

*) Haben die sich absichtlich eingewählt um Dritten absichtlich zu schaden. ( z.b. ehefrau ist sauer auf eheman und verursacht ihm absichtlich kosten )

*) Sind das die " Dialerdrücker " selber , weil sie durch "unzureichende " Gesetze zu viel verdient haben, und jetzt selber ok ok ja drücken!?

...

*
*) Fast alle haben sich schon immer absichtlich eingewählt und tun es jetzt nach wie vor wieder und wieder und wieder*

*
Ich gebe nun kein weiteres Statement zu diesem Thema hier ab nur soviel noch *

* SEIT HEUTE WEISS ICH ES ZU 100% das der UMSATZ NICHT ANNÄHERND² SOWEIT RUNTER GEHT WIE ES VIELE HIER HOFFEN! NUN BIN ICH FEIERN; SO WENIG RÜCKGANG HÄTTE SELBER ICH MIR NICHT ERWARTET*


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich gebe nun kein weiteres Statement zu diesem Thema hier ab  *


Schade , die Postings sorgen  immer für viel Heiterkeit, unfreiwillige Komik ist immer  die  lustigste... 

j.


----------



## scrat007 (12 Mai 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> * SEIT HEUTE WEISS ICH ES ZU 100% das der UMSATZ NICHT ANNÄHERND² SOWEIT RUNTER GEHT WIE ES VIELE HIER HOFFEN! NUN BIN ICH FEIERN; SO WENIG RÜCKGANG HÄTTE SELBER ICH MIR NICHT ERWARTET*




dann mußt du hellseher sein .... woher willst denn jetzt schon wissen wie viel es zurückgeht

ich denke eher das ist wunschdenken und ein krampfhafter versuch die tatsachen zu ignorieren und sich selbst mut zu machen ..... 8) 

nun wir werden sehen .... immerhin ziehen sich einige firmen ja nicht aus spaß aus der branche zurück...... die haben den tatsachen ebens ins auge gesehen .... aber mach dir nichts drauß .. mit der richtigen brille wirst auch du erkennen das die zeit des kundennepps und der abzocke sich dem ende nähert ...... 

und was das schönste daran ist .. ihr hatte jede chance der welt es zu verhindern .... hätter ihr nicht abgezockt und euch an die regeln gehalten hättet ihr vielleicht nicht soviel verdient im jahr .... aber dafür jahrzehntelang und unterm strich wäre das viel mehr geld gewesen  .... aber ihr wolltet ja das schnelle geld .. tja .... statt die eier der gans zu nehmen habt ihr sie gleich geschlachtet ... ihr hattet jede macht .. wenn ihr es gefordert hättet wären die dailer rechtskonform .. hättet ihr es gewollt ... dann wäre es nie sowet gekommen ...... nicht die ubedarften benutzer sind schuld ..... ihr seid es ganz alleine ... nicht die regtp oder dieses forum haben euch das geschäft kaputt gemacht .... ihr ganz alleine habt es runtergewirtschaftet weil ihr nie genug bekommen habt .... aber lasst nur die scheuklappen oben ..... glaubt nur an den weiteren verdienst ..... das es immer so weitergeht ....  die böse böse welt da draußen die die frechheit besitzt einen gegenleistung zu wollen für  ihr geld und die tatsächlich content fordert der es wert ist das geld zu bezahlen wird schon sehen wo sie ohne euch hinkommt ....  :lol:  nämlich endlch in bessere zeiten  :lol:


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann auch Helena bei ihrem "Kampf gegen die Internet-Abzocker" am Ende das Taschengeld zurückholen.
> 
> Ende gut, alles gut.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



So viel ich gesehen habe, sind meine Dialer nicht betroffen. Wie kommst Du also darauf, daß Helena das Geld zurück bekommt ?

Damals wurde 90090001613 verwendet und diese Nummer sehe ich nicht auf der Liste.

DAY


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

D**.** schrieb:
			
		

> Damals wurde 90090001613 verwendet und diese Nummer sehe ich nicht auf der Liste.


Die Nummer wusste ich nicht mehr, sorry. Ich dachte, das war über die "Massennummern" gelaufen.

Andererseits: In welchen Kriterien war dieser Dialer anders als die gelisteten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits: In welchen Kriterien war dieser Dialer anders als die gelisteten?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Das wüste ich auch gerne  :roll:

Nach der Aussage von MP "sollten" ja alle Dialer die uns für die eigenen Projekte zur Verfügung gestellt werden alle www.rechtskonform.de sein. Als Projektbetreiber hat man ja leider keinen Einfluss darauf wie der Dialer programmiert ist und arbeitet. 

Welche PP sind denn eigentlich nun betroffen ? 

DAY


----------



## Rex Cramer (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Als Projektbetreiber hat man ja leider keinen Einfluss darauf wie der Dialer programmiert ist und arbeitet



 

Die können natürlich überhaupt nichts dafür. Schließlich haben die keinen Einfluss darauf, was auf ihren Seiten zu finden ist.


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, daß Du weisst was Du da überhaupt schreibst. Die Dialer wurden NICHT wegen des Contents entzogen sondern:

„Teilweise fehlte die vorgeschriebene Wegsurfsperre, zum Teil wurde die Verbindung bei Blocktarifen schon nach 30 Minuten statt erst nach einer Stunde gekappt.“ In einigen Fällen habe auch die vorgeschriebene, eindeutige Bezeichnung der Einwählprogramme nicht gestimmt. „Da wurden teilweise nur Platzhalter verwendet“

- und da hat der Projektbetreiber KEINEN Einfluss auf diese Dinge da diese Dinge in den Dialer von MP reinprogrammiert wurden.

DAY


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Es ist an der Zeit,

*der RegTP Dank und Anerkennung zu zollen.*

Die Behörde hat sicherlich keinen leichten Stand, mit unzureichenden Regelungen der Politik in diesem Bereich Verbraucherrechte angemessenen zu schützen. Hier wurde oft kritisiert - auch von mir -, dass es manchmal zögerlich aussah, wenn es um konkrete Maßnahmen ging, die überfällig schienen.

Das hat wohl einfach damit zu tun, dass sie ihre Entscheidungen immer auch in der folgende gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung verteidigen muss und für eine saubere Argumentation sorgfältige Beweisaufnahmen und rechtliche Prüfungen im Vorfeld erforderlich sind.

Es zeigt aber Mut, Entschlossenheit und Konsequenz im Einsatz für Verbraucher, wenn sie nun antritt, Verbraucherrechte auch in diesem schwierigen Bereich durchzusetzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, daß Du weisst was Du da überhaupt schreibst.


Was Du so alles glaubst...



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> - und da hat der Projektbetreiber KEINEN Einfluss auf diese Dinge da diese Dinge in den Dialer reinprogrammiert wurden.


Der Name des Programms wird "reinprogrammiert"? Träum weiter...


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Name des Programms wird "reinprogrammiert"? Träum weiter...



Welcher Names des Programms ?  Ich habe keine Ahnung von was Du redest ?  Man kann den Namen des .exe Files als Parameter angeben und den Namen des Projektes definieren wenn man das Projekt anlegt. Dieser Name steht dann aber fix im Dialer programmiert drinnen. 

Das kann aber nicht die Ursache sein warum die RegTP die Dialer gesperrt hat.

DAY


----------



## Antidialer (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> - und da hat der Projektbetreiber KEINEN Einfluss auf diese Dinge da diese Dinge in den Dialer reinprogrammiert wurden.



Mal eine ganz einfache Frage: Warum werft ihr nicht selber mal Visual Studio an? 

Oder beauftragt jemanden, der entsprechende Kentnisse hat? Dann habt ihr Einfluss darauf. Es dürfte sich ja wirklich langsam rumgesprochen haben, das Mainpean Dialer keine lange Haltbarkeitsdauer haben und das es mit der vielgerühmten Seriosität der Firma nicht weit her ist.


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine ganz einfache Frage: Warum werft ihr nicht selber mal Visual Studio an?
> 
> Oder beauftragt jemanden, der entsprechende Kentnisse hat? Dann habt ihr Einfluss darauf. Es dürfte sich ja wirklich langsam rumgesprochen haben, das Mainpean Dialer keine lange Haltbarkeitsdauer haben und das es mit der vielgerühmten Seriosität der Firma nicht weit her ist.




Was hat Visual-Studio mit der technischen Erstellung von Dialern zu tun ? Nicht jeder Projektbetreiber hat Lust von der Telekom Leitungen anzumieten, komplizierte Verträge auszuhandeln, die Software schreiben zu lassen, sich immer über die derzeitige rechtliche Lage zu informieren etc.

Für mich ist MP/Intexus genauso wie Firstgate ein Anbieter von Zahlungssystemen. Mich interessiert das ganze technische und juristische Zeugs im Hintergrund nicht da ich nur den Content kostenpflichtig anbieten möchte. 

Für mich ist MP/Intexus nach wie vor eine seriöse Firma auf die man sich zu 100% verlassen kann was den Support und die Auszahlung betrifft. Mehr interessiert mich als Contentanbieter nicht.   

Ich glaube nicht, daß eine große Firma (z.B. playboy) die Firstgate oder T-Pay für den den Premiumbereich verwenden sich Gedanken machen wie Firstgate oder die Telekom die technische und rechtliche Umsetzung des Zahlungssystems gemacht haben. 


DAY


----------



## Rex Cramer (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert das ganze technische und juristische Zeugs im Hintergrund nicht da ich nur den Content kostenpflichtig anbieten möchte.


 Das haben die Seiten der meisten PP-Betreiber und -Bewerber ja gemeinsam. Die haben keinen Schimmer, wie eine "rechtskonforme" Seite auszuschauen hat.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist MP/Intexus nach wie vor eine seriöse Firma auf die man sich zu 100% verlassen kann was den Support und die Auszahlung betrifft. Mehr interessiert mich als Contentanbieter nicht.


Ich hatte ja bereits eine Idee, wie sich Seriosität in Deinem Umfeld definiert...


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist MP/Intexus nach wie vor eine seriöse Firma auf die man sich zu 100% verlassen kann was den Support und die Auszahlung betrifft. Mehr interessiert mich als Contentanbieter nicht.


Klar, Hauptsache die Kohle kommt rein und braucht sich selber die Finger nicht schmutzig zu machen...
das dritte Fenster hat ja auch Intexus "gestaltet", so das man unbeschwert von jedem Skrupel lediglich  
 seinen   Kontostand mit Wohlgefallen betrachtet und sich einen Dreck um das Wie kümmert. 
Feine  Sache, genieße es mit deinen  A......seiten,  solange es noch läuft 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Die Grafik im 1.OK Fenster (links) und im 3.OK Fenster kann man selbst gestalten sofern die MP Richtlinien eingehalten werden.


Wie gesagt, frage einen großen bekannten Anbieter von Premiumcontent z.B. playboy inwieweit die sich Gedanken über die rechtliche Lage und technische Umsetzung des Zahlungssystem machen. Ich denke nicht sehr viel.

Als Contentanbieter ist es nur wichtig, daß man das Zahlungssystem (egal welches auch immer das sein sollte z.B. Lastschrift, Kreditkarte, Firstgate, Dialer etc), leicht als Modul/Blackbox einbinden kann, das man eine gute Statistik hat und das man pünklich und zuverlässig sein Geld bekommt. 

Und da bekommt MP/Intexus von mir die Note 1A !!    

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Als Contentanbieter ist es nur wichtig, daß man das Zahlungssystem (egal welches auch immer das sein sollte z.B. Lastschrift, Kreditkarte, Firstgate, Dialer etc), leicht als Modul einbinden kann, das man eine gute Statistik hat und das man pünklich und zuverlässig sein Geld bekommt.


wie oft willst du eigentlich noch wiederholen, dass dir das Wie  die Kohle reinkommt 
am A.. vorbeigeht, Hauptsache die Kohle kommt pünklich und zuverlässig.

Hast du den Eindruck, dass das hier die Leser interessiert? Es  zeigt deinen Charakter und  
den kennen wir schon bis zum Erbrechen... 

j.

PS: 





> *Ich denke nicht sehr viel.*


  :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

> Wie gesagt, frage einen großen bekannten Anbieter von Premiumcontent z.B. playboy inwieweit die sich Gedanken über die rechtliche Lage und technische Umsetzung des Zahlungssystem machen. Ich denke nicht sehr viel.


Nun ja,  Firstgate z.B. wird - anders als vielen Dialernummern - auch nicht alle naselang die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen.
Daher braucht man sich dort wenig Gedanken über die Konformität machen - ein Grund für den Erfolg von F.


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Was hat das mit Charakter zu tun, wenn man ein Zahlungssystem (egal welches) als Blackbox in seine Homepage einbaut um den Content kostenpflichtig zu mache ?   In meinen Fall ist das Zahlungssystem Dialer und tlw. Firstgate - na und ?

Tausende von Firstgate Projektbetreiber machen auch nichts anderes und haben deshalb auch kein schlechtes Gewissen nur weil der Content kostenpflichtig ist.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2005)

Schrumm, und noch eine   Drehung der Gebetsmühle ....

du langweilst 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja,  Firstgate z.B. wird - anders als vielen Dialernummern - auch nicht alle naselang die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen.
> Daher braucht man sich dort wenig Gedanken über die Konformität machen - ein Grund für den Erfolg von F.




Solange MP das Geld an die Webmaster ausbezahlt, ist es mir egal ob denen die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen wird. Die werden schon wissen was sie tun. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß diese 41.000 Dialer gar nicht mehr aktiv waren. Ich habe auch genug Dialerskins vor Jahren von MP registriert die ich seit Monaten/Jahren nicht mehr verwende. Wenn diese nun gesperrt werden sollten, dann ist das auch egal da über die seit Monaten/Jahren kein Geld mehr verdient wurde.

Bis jetzt wurde ja nur geredet, daß Kinderabzocke-Seiten betroffen sind, aber es wurde noch keine einzige AKTIVE Dialerseite als Beispiel angeführt.  :roll:

Es wurden ja auch bis jetzt keine Summen genannt um wieviel Geld es sich handelt. Wenn die Inkassoerlaubnis für 5 EUR entzogen wurde, dann hört sich das ganze verdammt gut an daß 41.000 Dialer gesperrt wurden, aber schlussendlich interessiert es keinem.


DAY


----------



## Antidialer (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist MP/Intexus nach wie vor eine seriöse Firma auf die man sich zu 100% verlassen kann was den Support und die Auszahlung betrifft. Mehr interessiert mich als Contentanbieter nicht.



Fragt sich nur wie lange noch! Nach meinem Rechtsverständnis müssten sämtliche Einnahmen, die durch wieder deregistrierte Dialer eingenommen wurden, automatisch wieder an die User zurückgezahlt werden.


----------



## Rex Cramer (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik im 1.OK Fenster (links) und im 3.OK Fenster kann man selbst gestalten sofern die MP Richtlinien eingehalten werden.


Süüüüüß. Die "MP Richtlinien". Und damit kennt sich dann jeder Projektbetreiber bestens aus.




			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, frage einen großen bekannten Anbieter von Premiumcontent z.B. playboy inwieweit die sich Gedanken über die rechtliche Lage und technische Umsetzung des Zahlungssystem machen. Ich denke nicht sehr viel.


Kleines Zitat aus der Feuerzangebowle: Er denkt ja schon wieder.
Wenn Du Dir die Seite mal genau betrachtest, wirst Du feststellen, dass genau das, was du nicht denken kannst der Fall ist, weil dort vor dem Zahlungssystem die relevanten Informationen für den Verbraucher vorgehalten werden.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Solange MP das Geld an die Webmaster ausbezahlt, ist es mir egal ob denen die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen wird.  ...
> DAY


Danke für diese klaren Worte.


----------



## Qoppa (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Wie gesagt, frage einen großen bekannten Anbieter von Premiumcontent z.B. playboy inwieweit die sich Gedanken über die rechtliche Lage und technische Umsetzung des Zahlungssystem machen. Ich denke nicht sehr viel.


Schöne Parallele, man muß sie nur ausbuchstabieren:

Ein seriöser Anbieter - z.B. SpiegelOnline, Stiftung Warentest - macht sich eben nur soviel Gedanken, daß er ein seriöses u. sicheres Zahlungssystem wählt, mit dem die Kunden zufrieden sind, so daß sie wiederkommen.

Ein unseriöser Anbieter wählt sich ein unseriöses Zahlungssystem, das die Kunden über die Kostenpflichtigkeit täuscht. Das entspricht seinem Interesse, er braucht nicht weiter nachdenken und kann dann alle Verantwortung abschieben (".... so machen das alle .... - das hat unser Meister so vorgeschrieben, daran kann ich nichts ändern").


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Intexus/MP bietet u.a. ja auch PayPerCall an und wird automatisch verwendet, wenn ein DSL/Kabel-Zugang verwendet wird bzw. auch in AT und CH automatisch. Ich sehe hier auch nichts unseriöses an diesen Zahlungssystem. 

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Wie gesagt, ..... Ich denke nicht sehr viel.


Jau, das hast du in vielen Postings schon bewiesen...


----------



## scrat007 (12 Mai 2005)

@ day.de

ihr hattet es sehr wohl in der hand, hättet ihr von MP oder den anderen entsprechende Dailer gefordert dann hättet ihr sie bekommen .. aber es war euch doch ganz recht das sie nicht den richtlinien entsprachen weil damit mehr kunden in die falle gingen ... wie du ja selber gesagt hast, dir ist es egal wie gesetzeskonform es ist solange dein kontostand stimmt .. genau diese einstellung wird euch untergehen lasen ....


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß diese 41.000 Dialer gar nicht mehr aktiv waren.


Die Nummer *1214 wurde ja schon vor einigen Monaten abgeschaltet - wann war das bei den anderen? Womöglich muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass die nun betroffenen Nummern/Dialer längst durch neue ausgetauscht worden sind und die RegTP der Intexus mit dieser späten Deregistrierung einen Vorsprung verschafft hat. Ich nehme sogar an, dass Intexus die (wahrscheinlich nicht so sehr vielen) Stornierungen verkraftet.


			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> ... sämtliche Einnahmen, die durch wieder deregistrierte Dialer eingenommen wurden, automatisch wieder an die User zurückgezahlt werden.


Dazu ist die T-Com (leider) nicht in der Lage und wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht Willens. Jeder betroffene Kunde muss seinen Widerspruch explizit vortragen, jeder der das nicht macht, dessen Geld verbleibt bei Intexus & Co. Deshalb schrieb ich gestern auch das hier:





> Was ist, wenn die Medien die Bevölkerung mobilisieren....


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Wenn ich einen Dialer von MP "als registriert" bekomme, dann gehe ich davon aus, daß er rechtskonform ist. Ich schaue sicher nicht jedes Mal nach ob der zur Verfügung gestellte Dialer auch den rechtlichen Anforderungen entspricht. Der Dialer ist eine Zahlungsmittel-Blackbox für mich uns sonst nichts.

Aber um nicht vom Thema abzuweichen:

Wieviele von den 41.000 Dialern waren definitiv noch AKTIV und um wieviel Geld handelt es sich wenn die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen wurde.

NUR DAS ist wesentlich - ansonsten sind die 41.000 nur schöne Zahlen, sagen aber schlussendlich überhaupt nichts aus wenn diese 41.000 Dialer schon seit Monaten/Jahren nicht mehr in Verwendung waren.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele von den 41.000 Dialern waren definitiv noch AKTIV und um wieviel Geld handelt es sich wenn die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen wurde.


Das kann dir doch wohl am besten der Herr aus Berlin beantworten.  Du stehst  dich doch so gut mit dem. 
Vielleicht meldet  er sich ja hier und nimmt mal zu der Deregistrierung Stellung

j.


----------



## Rex Cramer (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> NUR DAS ist wesentlich - ansonsten sind die 41.000 nur schöne Zahlen, sagen aber schlussendlich überhaupt nichts aus wenn diese 41.000 Dialer schon seit Monaten/Jahren nicht mehr in Verwendung waren.


Deine Gesinnung ist ja hinreichend zur Schau gestellt. Wenn Du Dir die Mängel anschaust, solltest Du 1+1 zusammenzählen können und in der Datenbank mal nachschauen, welcher Deiner Dialer überhaupt rechtskonform ist. Aber das interessiert Dich ja nicht. Bist ja auch nur ein Opfer und hast da überhaupt keinen Einfluss drauf.


----------



## D.Opfer (12 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist an der Zeit,
> 
> *der RegTP Dank und Anerkennung zu zollen.*
> 
> Die Behörde hat sicherlich keinen leichten Stand, mit unzureichenden Regelungen der Politik in diesem Bereich Verbraucherrechte angemessenen zu schützen. … Es zeigt aber Mut, Entschlossenheit und Konsequenz im Einsatz für Verbraucher, wenn sie nun antritt, Verbraucherrechte auch in diesem schwierigen Bereich durchzusetzen.



Diesem überschwänglichen Lob der RegTP mag ich aber nicht beipflichten. Ich frage mich z.B. warum die Verfügung Nr. 4/2005 mit einer überaus großzügigen Übergangsregelung von 3 Monaten für vor Inkrafttreten der Verordnung registrierte Dialer versehen worden ist. Das zeigt doch, dass die RegTP zwar erkannt hat, dass mit registrierten Dialern Missbrauch getrieben wurde, sie aber auch den A… bewusst Gelegenheit gegeben hat, noch 3 Monate lang kräftig abzusahnen. 

Da scheint mir die folgende Vermutung näher am tatsächlichen Sachverhalt zu liegen.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Diesem überschwänglichen Lob der RegTP mag ich aber nicht beipflichten.


Das ist auch nicht erforderlich.

Ich habe einige Personen aus der Beschwerdeabteilung auf der CeBIT 2004 persönlich kennen gelernt. Da gab es keine Zweifel an einer gradlinigen, pflichtbewussten, persönlichen Haltung, den Auftrag zum Schutz von Verbraucherrechten aktiv zu erfüllen. Es gibt aber viele Hindernisse z.B. aus der Politik und speziell dem Wirtschaftsministerium als vorgesetzte Behörde.

Die RegTP kann nur in dem ihr gesetzten Rahmen aktiv werden. Diesen Rahmen schöpft sie mit der jetzigen Aktion voll aus. Mehr kann man nicht verlangen. Das verdient Respekt und Anerkennung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Plattenputzer (12 Mai 2005)

Ich liebe dieses Forum!
Hat es doch maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass die Lage so ist, wie sie jetzt ist.
Auch wenn es hier nicht um Parteipolitik sondern um Verbraucherschutz geht, ist dieses Forum meiner Meinung nach politisch im besten Sinn.
Weiter so!

Und die von den deregistrierten Dailern Betroffenen fordere ich auf:
Nehmt euer gutes Recht wahr und fordert massenweise euer Geld zurück.

(Sorry für den leicht pathetischen Ton, aber es ist einfach ein erhebendes Gefühl, zu sehen, dass die Pseudoargumentationen der Dailerdetlevs immer mehr ins Leere gehen)


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und die von den deregistrierten Dailern Betroffenen fordere ich auf:
> Nehmt euer gutes Recht wahr und fordert massenweise euer Geld zurück.



Ich gehe davon aus, daß die 41.000 Dialer gar nicht mehr aktiv waren da mir hier niemand auch nur eine aktive Domain/Portal mit diesen Nummernkreis sagen kann. Darum wird es wohl auch keine Geld-Rückholaktion geben.

DAY


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> wird es wohl auch keine Geld-Rückholaktion geben


*"Schau mer mal, dann sehn ma scho."*


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, daß die 41.000 Dialer gar nicht mehr aktiv waren



Die Antwort hatte Dir Reducal schon gegeben. Die sehr aktive Endnummer 1214 war schon vor einiger Zeit auf Anordnung der RegTP abgeschaltet worden.

Ausserdem vermute ich folgendes.
Da die RegTP als Verwaltungsbehörde i.d.R. vor Erlass eines Bescheides wohl eine Anhörung machen muss, sieht ein Dialerbetreiber aufgrund der Anhörung die schwarzen Wolken heranziehen und kann neue Dialer registrieren.


----------



## scrat007 (12 Mai 2005)

@ day

sag mal, glaubst du wirklcih wir hätten nichts besseres zu tun als 41.000 dialer zu überprüfen?

du bist der der an der quelle sitzt, und so ist das nciht, die dialer waren aktiv, wenn ich geld dafür unberechtigt gezahlt habe kann ich es zurückfordern ... klar gibt es dafür fristen ... aber man aknn es zurückfordern ..... und noch eins beweist du damit ganz klar ... ihr wißt das die dailer nicht konform sind ... das gibst du hier ganz offen zu ... das du damit auch in gewissen sinne haftend bist ist dir doch klar .....


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

> Es gibt also keinen grund sich wegen dieses vorfalles sorgen zu machen ...


Gedanken vermutlich auch nicht, alles bestens.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## D.Opfer (12 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> D.Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit ich nicht missverstanden werde, ich wollte keinesfalls einzelne Sachbearbeiter der RegTP kritisieren. Da bin ich überzeugt, dass deine Erfahrungen zutreffend sind. Aber die Leitlinien einer Behörde werden von der Behördenleitung vorgegeben. Und wer setzt die Behördenleitung ein? Richtig, unsere Politiker. Und die betreffend stimme ich deiner dezenten Kritik 


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> mit unzureichenden Regelungen der Politik


grundsätzlich zu. Ich würde sie nur etwas schärfer formulieren.


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt aber viele Hindernisse z.B. aus der Politik und speziell dem Wirtschaftsministerium als vorgesetzte Behörde.


Mich wundert, dass du das Finanzministerium nicht erwähnst. Das kassiert doch die Mehrwertsteuer der „Mehrwertdienst“-Anbieter.


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Aus dem TKG vom 22.6.04:


> § 67
> *Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde*
> (1) Die Regulierungsbehörde kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen. Insbesondere kann die Regulierungsbehörde bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen. Sie soll ferner im Falle der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer Rufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann den Rechnungsersteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann in begründeten Ausnahmefällen Kategorien von Dialern verbieten; Einzelheiten des Verbotsverfahrens regelt die Regulierungsbehörde.
> (2) Die Rechte der Länder sowie die Befugnisse anderer Behörden bleiben unberührt.
> (3) Die Regulierungsbehörde teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.


Die Befugnisse reichen also noch weiter. Man darf gespannt bleiben, was noch unterwegs ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert das ganze technische und juristische Zeugs im Hintergrund nicht da ich nur den Content kostenpflichtig anbieten möchte.


Klar! Warum sich Gedanken machen, man will ja nur verkaufen. Das sagt der Dealer allerdings auch, wenn man ihn mit Dope erwischt. Hast Du ggf. schon einmal daran gedacht - oder es gar versucht - Handgranaten, Panzer, Unkrautvernichtungsmittel, Arzneimittel, Ultrazentrifugen mit der gleichen Unbekümmertheit zu handeln? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (12 Mai 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So etwa: "Sie sind in die Dailerfalle getappt und haben bezahlt? Da muss man 'was tun. Wenn folgende Kriterien erfüllt sind, .... setzen wir wir Ihre Forderungen auf Rückzahlung gegen die Mehrwertdiensteanbieter durch. " Und sich das Ganze auf Erfolgsbasis bezahlen lassen, z. B. mit 20% der erreichten Rückzahlungssumme. Dann die Dialerabsahner mit reichlich Rückforderungen konfrontieren. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

*Mal ein Beispiel*

@day: google doch mal exemplarisch nach 090090001214 - dann weisst Du ein paar seiten, die dazu gehört haben...

http://www.hydrotip.de/friends/show_article.php?uid=938
--> betrifft pflanz**.de (Walter & die Schm*-Brüder)
Datum	Dialer Version	Einwahl Nummer
09.02.04	1.1.1.6100	090090000576	29,95 für 30 Minuten
20.04.04	1.1.2.6569	090090000576	29,95 je Einwahl aus dem 
03.06.04	3.1.2.374	090090001100	29,95 je Einwahl aus dem 

16.06.04	1.1.3.15148	090090001214	29,95 je Einwahl aus dem 

oder routenplan**.ag

siehe Anhang

mit mehr Zeit könnte ich mehr Beispiele nennen. Natürlich nicht aktuell - so streng wäre die RegTP mp ggü. niemals - was meine Zwiespältigkeit der RegTP ggü verstärkt...
man sollte alles darn setzen, die Sache für manpean so unangenehm wie möglich werden zu lassen und alle Schreiberlinge, die mitlesen, seien dazu aufgerufen ...


----------



## Antidialer (12 Mai 2005)

*Re: Mal ein Beispiel*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> mit mehr Zeit könnte ich mehr Beispiele nennen. Natürlich nicht aktuell - so streng wäre die RegTP mp ggü. niemals - was meine Zwiespältigkeit der RegTP ggü verstärkt...
> man sollte alles darn setzen, die Sache für manpean so unangenehm wie möglich werden zu lassen und alle Schreiberlinge, die mitlesen, seien dazu aufgerufen ...



Wenn der Gesetzgeber es wollte, könnten sie ein für alle mal dem Spuk mit nichts rechtskonformen Dialern ein Ende machen.

Geht ganz einfach: Werden registrierte Dialer als nicht rechtskonform wieder deregistriert oder Wenigerwertnummern wegen Betrug abgeschaltet, so wird die Sache als Straftat gewertet, dem Staatsanwalt übergeben und sämtliche mit diesen Dialern oder Nummern erzielten Einnahmen einkassiert (Gewinnabschöpfung). Einmal genügt, und schon achtet jeder Dialeranbieter mit Argusaugen darauf, das seine Dialer auch ja den gesetzlichen Richtlinien entsprechen! Und nicht wie jetzt, immer haarscharf am Rande (und öfters auch darüber hinaus) der Legalität entlangprogrammiert.

Leider findet bisher eine Gewinnabschöpfung nicht mal in Fällen massiven Betruges wie bei der Interspuk statt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

Einen fand ich noch, Anbieter "Major New Media". Man findet ihn im googlecache - und wenn man auf den link klickt, landet man aktuell bei der 090090001613
die kennt man ja auch schon, gell, day?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9314

bleibt nur zu sagen, siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103052#103052


			
				aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ob auch diese Dialer an der (A-)Quadratur des Kreises scheitern "wir sind rechtskonform oder nah genug dran", wie üblich muss man abwarten. (der link lädt etwas lange, ich hab einen screenshot angefügt)


 wobei ich dann freilich einen aktualisierten link anbringen müsste, etwa so:
_Ob auch diese Dialer an der (A-)Quadratur des Kreises scheitern "wir sind rechtskonform oder nah genug dran", wie üblich muss man abwarten._[Modem-User zur Vermeidung der langen Ladezeit hier klicken]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_dieser Beitrag enthält Süffisanz_


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

OK, Danke Aka-Aka. Dann dürften scheinbar wirklich keine aktuellen Dialer mehr mit diesen Nummernkreis im Einsatz sein.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Danke Aka-Aka. Dann dürften scheinbar wirklich keine aktuellen Dialer mehr mit diesen Nummernkreis im Einsatz sein.
> DAY


So wenig Ahnung von der Materie kannst Du doch wohl nicht haben, oder? Ich glaub Dir das jedenfalls nicht. Es ist Dir ja eh egal, aber mainpean kann ja schon mal in sich gehen und sich überlegen, wie sie gegebenenfalls im August reagieren, wenn es gegebenenfalls ungefähr Zeit für eine Deregistrierung der 090090001613 & Co. wäre - von welchen Umsätzen man dann die Löcher stopfen will, die (u.a.) Deine Umsätze mit nicht rechtskonformen Dialern reissen/gerissen haben...
Das ist weder mein noch Dein Problem, nur habe ich vielleicht im Gg.satz zu Dir ein Interesse, dass es ein Problem wird


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Danke Aka-Aka. Dann dürften scheinbar wirklich keine aktuellen Dialer mehr mit diesen Nummernkreis im Einsatz sein.
> 
> DAY



Ja und ?

Warum ist das für Dich wichtig? 

Gehts Dir nur um Deine Umsätze (sieht der stornofreie MP-Dialer- Vertrag eigentlich ne Rückzahlung vor wenn bestimmte Stornoquoten überschritten werden?).
Oder willst Du uns sagen "Stellt Euch nicht so an, heute sind wir rechtskonform, was vor nem halben Jahr war ist kalter Kaffee" ?


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Warum muss man immer Hintergedanken haben ?  Ich habe leider heute keine Zeit gehabt mich mit den Telefonnummern näher zu beschäftigen und Aka-Aka hat ein paar Beispiele gebracht und dafür habe ich mich bedankt. 

DAY


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist das für Dich wichtig?


Ich tippe auf Geltungsdrang oder Langeweile.

Die Frage schon ist Unsinn. Die genannte Nummer wurde bekannterweise am 23.1.05 für weitere Missbräuche gesperrt.

Was soll da heute noch aktiv sein?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

aka am 23. Januar (!) 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Meldung, dass Nummern abgeschaltet werden, die nicht mehr in Benutzung sind, naja, natürlich besteht Hoffnung, dass da noch was nachkommt.  Aber bisher ist das doch eher ein Grund zum Kopf schütteln - inzwischen sind doch längst die neuen Nummern im Gebrauch. Wenn das alles ist, was in dieser Sache passiert, ist es doch bloss heisse Luft, oder? Hat doch keine Folgen. Versteh ich nicht...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90617#90617
Na ok, die Nummern zum Zeitpunkt Januar waren ja u.a. -1243 und -1255 und die sind ja auch offenbar nicht beanstandet worden. Dann wären also noch zwei "Runden" möglich...

...aber dass day hier einen auf ahnungslos macht erscheint mir auch angesichts seiner postings im DC sehr sehr seltsam...


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Hier ging es um den gesamten Nummernkreis und nicht um eine spezielle Nummer. Die Frage ist deshalb kein Unsinn. Im Posting von Sascha wurde ja nur generell von Kinderseiten geredet aber nicht um welche Seiten es sich definitiv handelt - diese Information habe ich eben vermisst und die hat mich interessiert.

@Aka-Aka
Ich mache nicht auf ahnungslos sondern weiss von der ganzen Sache wirklich nichts. Wenn ich was wüsste, dann hätte ich sicher nicht im DC einen neuen Thread geschrieben und dort "offiziell" mal nachgefragt.
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1469

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

@day: extra für Dich - eine Erinnerungsgrußkarte???...
gefunden bei der  regtp 
immer *feste* druff 
(PS: Ob Du mit anderen Projekten beteiligt warst, ZB via R*Baum*, weiss ich nicht - aber "feste" war ja hier auch ein Thema...


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Danke für die Info wegen Feste - mir ist bis jetzt nie aufgefallen daß Dialerregistrierungen von meinen PP wieder zurückgenommen worden da diese in den MP-Stats auch nie aufgeschienen sind und ich immer pünklich mein Geld bekommen habe. 

DAY


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2005)

Ich wollte hierauf nochmal zurückkommen


> (sieht der stornofreie MP-Dialer-Vertrag eigentlich ne Rückzahlung vor wenn bestimmte Stornoquoten überschritten werden?)



Hast Du da mal in den Vertrag geschaut ?

Die DTAG macht nämlich seit Januar diesen Jahres ernst mit der Rückforderung von Stornos die über der 3,5% Quote liegen.
Obwohl -hatte ich ja ganz vergessen- die Beschwerdequote liegt ja nur bei 0,3 %.[/quote]


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Wie wäre es mit Seite 5, §6 (11)?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2005)

Danke Dietmar,

war ich auch grad drauf gestossen.

Da wird es aber eine Zusatzvereinbarung in den "besonderen Bedingungen" geben, sonst könnten nach dem Wortlaut ja alle Stornos irgendwann mal an die Vertragspartner belastet werden. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Noch ein Versuch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2005)

Sieht schon vielversprechender aus.

Jetzt müsste uns Day mal weiterhelfen, ob sich das auf Dialer oder "einige Zahlungsarten" bezieht..


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Auch mal so gefragt: Wäre "Storno" hier der richtige Begriff?

Die RegTP spricht ein Inkassoverbot aus, weil sie den Dialer für rechtswidrig hält. Nicht der Endkunde storniert, sondern die Leistung darf nicht berechnet werden.

Das ist nicht der normale "Stornofall".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht schon vielversprechender aus.
> 
> Jetzt müsste uns Day mal weiterhelfen, ob sich das auf Dialer oder "einige Zahlungsarten" bezieht..



Mhmm, kann ich auch nicht genau sagen. In den Stats vom Mai kann ich keinen einzigen Storno entdecken. Ich denke aber, daß es sich auf Dialer und PPC beschränkt.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info wegen Feste - mir ist bis jetzt nie aufgefallen daß Dialerregistrierungen von meinen PP wieder zurückgenommen worden da diese in den MP-Stats auch nie aufgeschienen sind und ich immer pünklich mein Geld bekommen habe.


 Ich darf also offiziell festhalten: DAY hat illegale Dialer verwendet 
aka


----------



## cicojaka (12 Mai 2005)

mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinsames Ziel bleibt, das in der Öffentlichkeit herrschende negative Erscheinungsbild von Dialern entsprechend zu korrigieren und klarzustellen, *dass Dialer, die der neuen Gesetzeslage entsprechen, auch gefahrlos von der Öffentlichkeit benutzt werden können.*


Dem ist mal wieder nichts hinzuzufügen. Eine Ohrfeige für die "Rechtskonformen" samt ihrer namhaften anwaltlichen 
Vertretung durch den Herrn Dialerundrecht... (böse Zungen würden sich jetzt an Wortspiele wagen, in denen der Begriff "Liechtenstein" nicht fehlen würde)
Aber man darf trotzdem nach wie vor rätseln, was unter 





> einer seit Monaten zu beobachtenden positiven
> Zusammenarbeit mit der Behörde.


 zu verstehen ist. Ist die nun beendet oder ist die festzustellende Verzögerung der Maßnahme Teil davon?
cj


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf also offiziell festhalten: DAY hat illegale Dialer verwendet
> aka



Blödsinn!  Das bedeutet nur, daß Feste einmal mit dieser Nummer registriert war. Ob ich diesen nicht konformen Dialer je verwendet habe kann man nicht daraus schließen. MP ist für die Konformität des Dialers zuständig und nicht ich da MP den Dialer programmiert hat !

DAY


----------



## Stalker2002 (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> MP ist für die Konformität des Dialers zuständig und nicht ich da MP den Dialer programmiert hat !



Bringt dir der Hersteller deiner Karre, diese auch zum Tüv und bezahlt dir die Strafzettel für abgefahrene Reifen etc...?

Ich verstehe zwar, wie du es meinst, aber du machst es dir (IMHO!) zu leicht, wenn du ungeprüft Fremdprodukte einsetzt.
In der Verantwortung gegenüber den Besuchern deiner Site bist erstmal du. Du kannst dich dann deinerseits wieder an MP halten, um dir den entstandenen Schaden kompensieren zu lassen, soferne das die Gesetzeslage und dein Vertrag mit MP hergeben.

So ist der Lauf der Dinge.
Das du solche Fälle gerne direkt zwischen den unzufriedenen Kunden und MP geregelt haben möchtest, ist zwar nachvollziehbar, aber so nicht vorgesehen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2005)

Wer unterschreibt denn eigentlich die Rechtskonformitätserklärung ? Nur MP oder der Seitenbetreiber?


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Ich sehe das aber anders. MP stellt mir einen Dialer zur Verfügung und ich muss mich darauf verlassen das dieser auch den gesetzlichen Richtlinien entspricht bzw. ich gehe davon aus, daß dieser den rechtlichen Richtlinien entspricht da MP viel mehr Einblick in die neuesten gesetzlichen Richtlinien hat als ein kleiner Webmaster wie ich da MP im ständigen Kontakt mit der RegTP ist !

MP sichert mir außerdem eine Stornofreiheit des Dialers zu, wodurch ich hier auch keinen Handlungsbedarf sehe alles noch 10x zu nachzukontrollieren da ich ja sowieso nur diesen einen Dialer von MP bekomme und keinen anderen.

Außerdem steht in den AGBs vom Dialer drinnen:

"Beanstandungen bezüglich des durch die Einwahlsoftware eingerichteten Verbindungsaufbaus richten Sie bitte an: Intexus GmbH"


Für den Content bin natürlich ich als Projektbetreiber verantwortlich aber nicht für den Aufbau der Verbindung.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Wer unterschreibt denn eigentlich die Rechtskonformitätserklärung ? Nur MP oder der Seitenbetreiber?



Ich arbeite nun schon seit einigen Jahren mit MP zusammen, habe denen aber noch nie was unterschreiben müssen. MP ist im ständigen Kontakt mit der RegTP. Ob MP der RegTP was unterschreibt weiss ich leider auch nicht.

DAY


----------



## Stalker2002 (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem steht in den AGBs vom Dialer drinnen:
> 
> "Beanstandungen bezüglich des durch die Einwahlsoftware eingerichteten Verbindungsaufbaus richten Sie bitte an: Intexus GmbH"



Das ist dann tatsächlich eine eindeutige Erklärung, das MP den direkten Durchgriff zu sich gelten lässt. Wenn MP das auf seine Kappe nimmt, dann bist du, in der Tat, fein raus. Verpflichtet wären sie dazu IMHO nicht.

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

und mainpean ist ja auch nicht verantwortlich... Die würden einen bei Beschwerden an den Inhalteanbieter verweisen, wie sie das vor der "Ära der Registrierung" auch gemacht haben... (das nehme ich zumindest an, erlebt hab ichs ja nicht)
 Ob damals, also 2002 oder 2003 die Lage ähnlich war? Auch nur mainpean verantwortlich war? Irgendwie kann ich das einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Keiner ist für nichts verantwortlich. Komisch, das...


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> und mainpean ist ja auch nicht verantwortlich... Die würden einen bei Beschwerden an den Inhalteanbieter verweisen, wie sie das vor der "Ära der Registrierung" auch gemacht haben... (das nehme ich zumindest an, erlebt hab ichs ja nicht)



MP schickt die Leute nur zu mir falls etwas mit dem Content nicht stimmen sollte. Wenn es um Abrechnungsinformationen geht hat es ja auch keinen Sinn wenn MP dann auf mich verweist da ich diese Informationen nur teilweise in den Stats in anonymisierter Art zur Verfügung habe.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann tatsächlich eine eindeutige Erklärung, das MP den direkten Durchgriff zu sich gelten lässt. Wenn MP das auf seine Kappe nimmt, dann bist du, in der Tat, fein raus. Verpflichtet wären sie dazu IMHO nicht.
> 
> MfG
> L.



Das sage ich ja schon die ganze Zeit und niemand glaubt mir. MP erstellt die Dialersoftware und wenn etwas nicht passen sollte, dann übernimmt MP auch die Verantwortung dafür. Deshalb sehe ich keinen Handlungsbedarf daran anzuzweifeln das die bereitgestellten Dialer nicht den gesetzlichen Richtlinien entsprechen.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ... anzuzweifeln das die bereitgestellten Dialer nicht den gesetzlichen Richtlinien entsprechen.


Dass die (in nicht mehr überschaubarer Zahl kassierten) Berliner Dialer den Richtlinien nicht entsprechen, bezweifelt ja auch keiner. NIcht einmal mehr  die RegTP 
Schön, dass wir hier so einig sind...
Trozdem bleibe ich dabei: Day hat illegale Dialer eingesetzt, um zB bei Grusskarten hohe Umsätze zu erzielen. Als Gegenbeweis könntest Du mir die eingesetzten Dialer nennen, die noch eine Registrierung haben. Nicht die aktuellen, das Thema hatten wir schon... Ich rede von der "Saison" 2004 und der 2003 


			
				day schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte im Dezember 2003 bei Grusskar***.AG eine durchschnittliche Haltezeit von 7,0 Minuten und 5 stellige Einwahlen


Und 2004? Und welche dialer waren das?


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Trozdem bleibe ich dabei: Day hat illegale Dialer eingesetzt, um zB bei Grusskarten fünfstellige Umsätze zu erzielen. Als Gegenbeweis könntest Du mir die eingesetzten Dialer nennen, die noch eine Registrierung haben. Nicht die aktuellen, das Thema hatten wir schon... Ich rede von der "Saison" 2004 und der 2003



Glaubst Du wirklich ich führe Buch welchen Hashcode und Telefonnummer meine registrierten Dialer haben ?  Ich habe ja schon öfters erwähnt das mich diese Sachen nicht interessieren da ich davon ausgehe daß mir MP nur rechtskonforme Dialer zur Verfügung stellt. MP übernimmt die Haftung für die mir zur Verfügung gestellten Dialer und somit hat sich die Sache für mich erledigt. Die damals eingesetzen Dialer sind ja schon vor langer Zeit von mir gelöscht worden da ich die Dialerskins neu gestaltete.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also kein Gegenbeweis. Ist Dir egal, weiß ich schon 
MIr nicht. Weißt Du schon


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Ich versuche schon länger, mir vorzustellen, was Menschen dazu bringen kann, ihren Mitmenschen für schäbige Angebote 30 Euro abzuknöpfen, indem www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php%3Fs%3D5184d40c01ebae0a032522cd11762067%26threadid%3D36295%26perpage%3D1%26pagenumber%3D9+Fehler+gemacht&hl=de]man ihnen die "Gelegenheit gibt, Fehler zu machen"[/url].

Bisher ging ich von blanker Raffgier oder verkümmertem Sozialbewusstsein aus. Das war auch ärgerlich, aber immerhin folgerichtig.

Was sich nun hier abspielt, macht mich fassungslos. Kann man so naiv sein und z.B. unvorsichtigen Märchenlesern jeder Altersklasse derart rücksichtslos in die Tasche greifen?

Ich werde es nicht begreifen können. Gut, dass dieser Spuk zu Ende geht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (12 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass dieser Spuk zu Ende geht.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht allzu früh freuen. Der Dialer wird nach dem 17.6 weiter existieren und zumindest von den beiden wilden Ösis weiter verwendet werden   

DAY


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2005)

D**.** schrieb:
			
		

> An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht allzu früh freuen. Auch wenn ein  sehr bekannte und großer Dialerbetreiber angekündigt haben sich aus der Dialerszene zu verabschieden, wird der Dialer nach dem 17.6 weiter existieren und zumindest von den beiden wilden Ösis weiter verwendet werden


Von Freude war nicht die Rede. Ich sprach von Fassungslosigkeit angesichts der vorgeführten Naivität.

Ich halte in dieser Branche das Attribut "groß" für negativ besetzt.

Die wilden Ösis können gerne weiter Dialer verwenden, wenn sie ihre Anschlüsse dafür freischalten lassen. Der Rest der Welt wird aber vor ihnen sicherer sein als bisher.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (13 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die wilden Ösis können gerne weiter Dialer verwenden, wenn sie ihre Anschlüsse dafür freischalten lassen. Der Rest der Welt wird aber vor ihnen sicherer sein als bisher.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Hier handelt es sich wohl um ein Missverständnis. Ich meinte die wilden Ösis machen NICHT Österreich mit Dialern unsicher sondern die beiden wilden Ösis machen wie gehabt Deutschland unsicher.  

Ich weiss ja nicht ob es sich bis zu Dir rumgesprochen hat, aber MP bietet in Österreich keine Dialer mehr an da immer automatisch auf PPC (so wie in der Schweiz) umgeschalten wird.

DAY


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2005)

D**.** schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte die wilden Ösis machen NICHT Österreich mit Dialern unsicher sondern die beiden wilden Ösis machen wie gehabt Deutschland unsicher.


Ich meinte, sie mögen es wollen, aber können werden sie es nicht, weil das Verunsicherungswerkzeug abhanden gekommen sein wird.

Man muss auch wissen, wann es genug ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte die wilden Ösis machen ... wie gehabt Deutschland unsicher.


 :vlol:


----------



## DAY.DE (13 Mai 2005)

Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten  :lol: 

DAY


----------



## Heiko (13 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten  :lol:


Nö, der hat schlicht den Witz nicht verstanden.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem TKG vom 22.6.04:
> 
> 
> > § 67
> ...



Deutsche Behörde mahlen nicht schnell, aber gründlich.


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2005)

Aber auch hier sehe ich mal wieder ein Haar in der Suppe.

Die RegTP hat die Möglichkeit, ein OWi-Verfahren einzuleiten. Sollten jedoch Anhaltspunkte dafür vorhanden sein, das die Tat auch eine Straftat ist (z. B. Verdacht des Betruges gem. § 263 StGB), wird kein OWi-Verfahren durchgeführt sondern die Sache an eine Staatsanwaltschaft abgegeben. Blos, wer soll das machen? Eine Schnittstelle zwischen der Bußgeldstelle der RegTP in Konstanz und einer sich zuständig erklärenden StA konnte ich bislang noch nicht erkennen.


----------



## drboe (13 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass dieser Spuk zu Ende geht.


Geht er das? Ich kann das derzeit nicht glauben. M. E. sind die ständigen Änderungen an den Bedingungen für Dialer Ausdruck krampfhaften Festhaltens an einer Fiktion. Der Fiktion vom ehrlichen, anständigen Kaufmann, dem man ein Werkzeug zum angeblichen Micropayment für "Mehrwert" an die Hand geben will. Nichts davon hat es je gegeben; weder den seriösen Anbieter, noch Micropayment - 30 Euronen löhnt man auf andere Weise preiswerter - noch irgendeinen Mehrwert. Es ging von Anfang an um Abzocke. Und der Spirale dieses staatlich sanktionierten Betrugs hat die Behörde noch ein paar Windungen hinzugefügt, als sie seinerzeit ohne Not die freie Festlegung der Entgelte ermöglichte, was kurzzeitig zu den berüchtigten 800 EUR Dialern führte. Die Maßnahmen, die man seit dem beschloss und mit denen diese Irrtümer nur teilweise zurückgenommen wurden, dienen nur scheinbar dem Verbraucherschutz. Vorrangig zeigen sie, dass Gesetzgeber und Aufsichtsbehörden von Beginn an einseitig die Belange der Branche im Auge hatten und man an der oben erwähnten Fiktion festhalten will. Schrankenlose Telekommunikation schien in den letzten Jahren der Schlüssel zu unbegrenzter Prosperität zu sein. Anders sind m. E. auch die enormen Lizenzen für UMTS kaum erklärbar. Solange es diese sogenannten Mehrwertdienste gibt, solange wird da betrogen werden. Gut, es mag den Anbietern inzwischen etwas schwerer gemacht werden abzuzocken, aber bislang ist es ihnen noch stets gelungen sich innerhalb der Vorgaben zu arangieren. An Kreativität die Gesetze zu umgehen oder sie völlig zu ignorieren, hat es bisher jedenfalls nicht gefehlt. Wohl aber an Entschlossenheit Kriminellen das Handwerk zu legen und den Unsinn der "Mehrbetrugsnummern" zu beenden - endgültig. Bis die Behörde oder gar die Politik die nächste Betrugsmasche als solche zur Kenntnis nimmt, vergeht Zeit, zu viel Zeit, die von den Betrügern gut genutzt wird.

Für die Verbraucher änderte und ändert sich durch die regelmäßig aufs neue verschärften Regeln eigentlich gar nichts. Es wird künfig allenfalls noch schwieriger unberechtigte Forderungen betrügerischer Anbieter zurückzuweisen, weil ja die Regeln so wunderbar scharf sind. Aber sind sie das? Ähnliches wurde in der Vergangenheit auch behauptet; das Problem des Dialer-Betrugs aber blieb. Mich würde es daher z. B. nicht wundern, wenn Dialer-Installationen zunehmen zu denen man Alibi-Dailer auf PC vorfindet. Wie soll der Durchschnitts-PC-Nutzer das beweisen oder gar Beweise sichern? Meine Prognose: wir werden auch im zweiten Halbjahr 2005 und im Jahr 2006 mit dem Betrug im Dialer-Umfeld leben, die Auswüchse diskutieren.  Zu Ende wäre es erst dann, wenn man per Default solche Nummern sperrt und die paar Trottel, die unbedingt Zugang zu solchen Rufnummern haben wollen, sich dafür bei ihren Anbietern freischalten lassen müßten. Noch besser wäre es, wenn man diese angeblichen Mehrwertdienste völlig vom Markt nimmt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## walterlein (13 Mai 2005)

deine meinung! 

ich verstehe jedoch nicht warum man nur manche und nicht alle mehrwertdienste abo fähig macht ! damit dürftest ja nicht mal du ein problem haben oder!? es kündigt ja ohnedies jeder nach der ersten rechnung, oder eben doch nicht!? 
 :roll:


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Blos, wer soll das machen? Eine Schnittstelle zwischen der Bußgeldstelle der RegTP in Konstanz und einer sich zuständig erklärenden StA konnte ich bislang noch nicht erkennen.


Da braucht es nicht viel Schnittstelle. Einige Briefe und Telefonate reichen.

Die RegTP hat schon vorgeführt, dass sie weiß, wie das geht. In Gesprächen sagte man mir, dass Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach ihrer Feststellung automatisch zu entsprechenden Verfahren führen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Briefe und Telefonate reichen.


 :wall: , siehe PN.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> deine meinung!


Eine äußerst originelle Feststellung.  



			
				walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe jedoch nicht warum man nur manche und nicht alle mehrwertdienste abo fähig macht ! damit dürftest ja nicht mal du ein problem haben oder!? es kündigt ja ohnedies jeder nach der ersten rechnung, oder eben doch nicht!?
> :roll:


Was hat die Freiheit der Vertragsgestaltung zu einem regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Bezug von Leistungen und deren (bei Abonnements meist per Vorkasse erhobenen) Berechnung mit dem realen und staatlich gedeckten, wenn nicht sogar geförderten Betrug bei Mehrwertdiensten zu tun? Oder mit meiner Position zu solchen Modellen? Schlicht gar nichts, wenn man einmal von den vorhandenen Abo-Modellen a la "Jamba" absieht, deren Konzept m. E. so wackelig ist, dass
die Prozesse fürchten müssen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Hat man je davon gehört, dass Jamba klagt? Ich behaupte, das schon die Anwendung der üblichen Regeln für Fernabsatz der Dialerbranche den Garaus machen würde (Jamba auch). Und auch wenn geregelt wäre, dass nur schriftliche Verträge gelten, würde das Absahnmodell zusammenbrechen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2005)

Hier auf Seite 9, Frage 14:


> Das Einsetzen eines Dialers entgegen § 43b Abs. 5 Satz 1 TKG a. F., der die Mindestvoraussetzungen nicht einhält, stellt gemäß § 96 Abs. 1 Nr. 9e TKG a. F. i. V. m. § 152 Abs. 1 Satz 2 TKG eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar.


Es wird darauf Bezug genommen, ob die Mindestvoraussetzungen tatsächlich erfüllt sind, nicht nur, ob der Dialer registriert ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## walterlein (13 Mai 2005)

ebenfalls deine meinung! 

für das , dass alles so wackelt, der dialer , das psms abo ... hält es sich aber ausgezeichnet gut! nicht meine meinung sondern eine zeitliche feststellung ( wir haben 2005 und die Vergangeheit = Fakt ) 

aber schau ma mal was die zukunft bringt! ich glaub an eine art " dialer " abo! 

wenn es dieses dann gibt, können wir ja wieder 5 jahre drüber diskutieren das es eigentlich auf wackeligen beinen steht, die rechtssprechung eigentlich immer auf seite der verbraucher ist, mit der kleinen ausnahme, dass es das art dialer abo sowie den dialer jetzt aber dennoch immer geben wird! 

lg walter

PS:
"
Und auch wenn geregelt wäre, dass nur schriftliche Verträge gelten, würde das Absahnmodell zusammenbrechen. 
"
---> muss man bei euch nun auch schriftlich ansuchen, bevor man sich einlogt , weil du ausgelogt bist?!


----------



## Teleton (13 Mai 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> aber schau ma mal was die zukunft bringt! ich glaub an eine art " dialer " abo!



 :lol: Das soll die neue Idee sein von der Du im DC schwärmst und die bei Tests so vielversprechend war ?

Na da bin ich ja gespannt


----------



## drboe (13 Mai 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls deine meinung!


Hat das schon jemand bestritten? Nein? Na gut.



			
				walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> für das , dass alles so wackelt, der dialer , das psms abo ... hält es sich aber ausgezeichnet gut! nicht meine meinung sondern eine zeitliche feststellung ( wir haben 2005 und die Vergangeheit = Fakt )


Hast Du ein schlechtes Kurzzeitgedächtnis? Ich sage nicht, dass sich "der Dialer" nicht hält, im Gegenteil fürchte ich, das sich dieses Mittel zum Absahnen länger hält als vielen lieb ist.



			
				walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> aber schau ma mal was die zukunft bringt! ich glaub an eine art " dialer " abo! ´


Glauben ist eine gewisse Zuversicht dessen, was man nicht weiß! (Martin Luther)

Mir ist im Übrigen die Form der Vertragsbeziehung völlig egal, solange nicht betrogen wird. Ein Abo wird sich also wie die übrigen angeblich jeweils geschlossenen Verträge daran messen lassen müssen, ob ggf. betrogen wird.



			
				walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> "
> Und auch wenn geregelt wäre, dass nur schriftliche Verträge gelten, würde das Absahnmodell zusammenbrechen.
> "
> ---> muss man bei euch nun auch schriftlich ansuchen, bevor man sich einlogt , weil du ausgelogt bist?!


Tja, das ist Technik! Gelegentlich muss ich etwas arbeiten, dann schlug ein Timeout zu und schon ist man draussen und "Gast". Ein dabei verhunztes Quoting hat einer der Mods liebenswerter Weise korrigiert (Danke!). Was die Frage selbst angeht, so bin ich der falsche Adressat. Den Betreiber erfährst Du aber sehr leicht aus dem Impressum. Sofern alles noch beim Alten ist, werden hier aber wohl weder 30 EUR je Beitrag fällig, noch sind schriftliche Verträge vorgesehen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2005)

> aber schau ma mal was die zukunft bringt! ich glaub an eine art " dialer " abo!


Die Seher des Gewerbes sind legendär.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2005)

Die aktuellen Erfahrungen mit wiederholt rechtswidriger Nutzung von 09009-Anwählprogrammen können gleich in die geplanten Fortschreibungen verbraucherschützender Regelungen eingearbeitet werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2005)

Auszug von Seite 36 des vorstehend verlinkten Dokuments:


> 33. *Zu Artikel 4 Nr. 3* (§ 66f Abs. 1 TKG)
> a) Der Bundesrat erkennt an, dass die mit dem Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern erstmals eingeführte Registrierungspflicht für die Nutzung von Anwählprogrammen (Dialern) zu einem ganz erheblichen Rückgang der Verbraucherbeschwerden über Missbrauchsfälle mit Dialern geführt hat.
> b) Dennoch haben sich in den letzten Monaten Verbraucherbeschwerden und Medienberichte über die Nutzung registrierter Dialer gehäuft, die darauf abzielen, die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit insbesondere von Kindern und Jugendlichen für die eigenen kommerziellen Zwecke zu nutzen. Das Geschäftsmodell basiert darauf, dass mit Internetseiten wie „www*erdkunde*de“, „www*hausaufgaben*de“ oder auch „www*malvorlagen*de“ gezielt Kinder und Jugendliche angesprochen und zur Einwahl über einen Dialer animiert werden. Die Kosten pro Einwahl belaufen sich in der Regel auf einen Betrag knapp unter 30 Euro. Zum Preis eines Fachbuches werden dann Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt, die weit hinter den Informationen zurückbleiben, die im Netz üblicherweise kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt werden und praktisch nur einen sehr geringen Nutzen haben.
> Auch unerfahrene Erwachsene sind Ziel dieses Geschäftsmodells. So wird z. B. unter „www*waehrungsrechner*de“ eine Dialer-Einwahl beworben, wo für knapp 30 Euro z. B. die Umrechnung eines Euro in eine andere Währung vorgenommen wird.
> ...


Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (14 Mai 2005)

Wollen wir wetten,  dass die Ösis , incl. ihres "Herrn und Meisters",  sich nicht entblöden werden, 
abfällige und dämliche Bemerkungen über die Erkenntnisse des Deutschen Bundesrates, 
des zweiten deutschen Parlaments, der Länderkammer,  vom Stapel zu lassen?
http://www.bundesregierung.de/Gesetze/Grundgesetz-,4242/IV.-Der-Bundesrat.htm

j.


----------



## sascha (14 Mai 2005)

Bei diesem Dokument stößt man bei jedem Durchlesen wieder auf neue interessante Details.



			
				Gesetzentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> § 66d
> Preishöchstgrenzen
> (1) Der Preis für zeitabhängig über Rufnummern für
> Premium-Dienste abgerechnete Dienstleistungen darf höchstens *3 Euro pro Minute* betragen soweit nach Ab-
> ...



Dass künftig drei Euro statt zwei verlangt werden dürfen sollen, ist bekannt - man sollte es aber nochmal ins Gedächtnis rufen.

Zweiteres wäre imho nicht schlecht. Vielleicht bremst das die Verbraucher-Super-Sonderangebot-0190-Fax-Spammer mal ein bisschen ein, die beim Abruf neun Seiten versenden und dafür eine Stunde Sendezeit brauchen...

Noch'n kleiner Zusatz:



			
				Gesetz schrieb:
			
		

> § 66f
> 
> (3) Die Regulierungsbehörde kann die Registrierung
> von Dialern ablehnen, wenn Tatsachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass der Antragsteller nicht die erforder-
> ...



Das gilt doch schon, oder? Obs dann nicht doch langsam etwas eng werden sollte für den einen oder anderen?


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Gesetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erinnert mich an ein historisches Zitat der Dialer-Geschichte vom 1.9.03:


> Auf einer Straße mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit 50km/h werden wir auch 50km/h fahren. Und nicht 10km/h wie manche hier ...


Ich wusste gleich, wo es langgehen wird und habe ein Sicherung aufbewahrt (siehe Bild).

Insofern sollte man ernsthaft die Voraussetzungen gemäß § 66f prüfen.

In Zeugnisssprache würde man sagen: Das Unternehmen war stets bemüht, die gesetzlichen Anforderungen zu erfüllen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (14 Mai 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dass künftig drei Euro statt zwei verlangt werden dürfen sollen, ist bekannt


Wer ist denn bloß auf diese Schnapsidee gekommen? Als wenn 2 € / min. (ganz zu schweigen von den alternativen 30 € pro Einwahl) nicht schon genug wären  :schuettel:


----------



## scrat007 (14 Mai 2005)

man hat das sicher mit dem teueren inhalt der seiten begründet ......


----------



## Antidialer (14 Mai 2005)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> man hat das sicher mit dem teueren inhalt der seiten begründet ......



Du meinst den teuer zusammengeklauten Freecontent?


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> scrat007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist das selbe.
Zumindest in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## scrat007 (14 Mai 2005)

ja meinte ich .. hab die ironietags vergessen .. sorry


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Mai 2005)

von den vier Domains,   die in der Erklärung des Bundesrates genannt werden,  sind drei noch voll "aktiv" 
und wen wundert´s alle drei von  den  Betreibern aus Büttelborn...

die brutalste  ist ausgerechnet die, die  sich eindeutig an die Zielgruppe Kinder richtet, 
auf dieser Site gibt es mit Ausnahme der  dritten OK-Seite, nicht den geringsten Hinweis 
auf Kosten, wobei auch dieser Hinweis am untersten Limit der Erkennbarkeit platziert ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2005)

...und "abbrechen" via "X" klappt nicht, naja, nur noch ein i-tüpfelchen...
Das mag legal sein, wie es will oder rechtskonform, es bleibt eine einzige Frechheit - und dass es legal ist, hat naheliegende Gründe - was es nicht besser macht. Ein Modell, das läuft, wie geschmiert...
Für die letzte Runde habe ich mir ja was einfallen lassen... aber ich muss gestehen, dass es im Moment so aussieht, als würde es nicht klappen...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...und "abbrechen" via "X" klappt nicht,



ganz einfach , weil das kein echtes Windowsfenster ist , sondern ein semitransparentes Fakefenster


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2005)

Naja, wie gesagt: ich habe ja noch ein paar Ideen, was dieses dritte Fenster angeht... allerdings sieht es da recht schlecht aus. Zwar habe ich inzwischen ein paar Leute gefunden, die bestätigen können (auch fundiert), dass durch den blinkenden cursor im OK-Bereich eine nicht willentlich steuerbare Fokussierung der Aufmerksamkeit auf eben diesen OK-Bereich stattfindet, allerdings ist meine Argumentation, dass man _allein deshalb_ den Preis im Normalfall nicht registriert, nach übereinstimmender Expertenmeinung nicht gerichtsverwertbar experimentell belegbar...
Es käme auf den Versuch an, dies gerichtlich klären zu lassen - aber dafür bräuchte man ja Betroffene, die es darauf ankommen lassen würden - oder einen Finanzier


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Es käme auf den Versuch an, dies gerichtlich klären zu lassen -)


Ob sich das noch für den Monat lohnt?  Dann sollten solche Fenster "Geschichte" sein...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt... dringender wäre vielleicht, Leuten, die Dialer hatten, den Rat zu geben, zu kucken, was aus den "registrierten Dialern" wurde, denn mit dem "ist registriert, ist also legal, besteht also Zahlungspflicht"-Argument wurde ja auch häufig bei Rückfragen Druck ausgeübt... 
Ich hab noch nicht ganz kapiert unter welchen Voraussetzungen man im Nachhinein versuchen kann, Geld zurückzubekommen, das man überwiesen hat.
Nur als Beispiel: Betroffene der 090090001214-Nummer, die bezahlt haben. Wenn die zähneknirschend bezahlt haben ("ist ein registrierter Dialer, blabla, alles legal"), dann müssten die doch eigentlich ihr Geld zurück kriegen, wenn die Tatsache der Registrierung der Grund war, dass sie gezahlt haben und wenn dieser Grund jetzt wegfällt.
Das mit den Fenstern, naja, das wäre evtl. eben für die "letzte Runde" interessant, also für die "letzten Dialer", denen ja evtl. NICHT aus anderen Gründen ohnehin die Registrierung entzogen wird. Die aktuelle Maßnahme betrifft ja Dialer, die Ende 2004 in Benutzung waren - somit geht es nicht um 1 Monat, sondern um die Zeit, ab der die 090090001214 nicht mehr in Betrieb war - das wären dann schon etwa 6-7 Monate 

Frag doch heute mal an bei der RegTP und beschwer Dich über die Fenster, ich bekam telefonisch zu hören "Jaja, das wird ja dann ab Juni besser". Das klingt nach Narrenfreiheit für diese letzten Monate - und so kommen einem manche Fenster auch vor (ich erinnere an Dein Beispiel mitmehreren grünen Pfeilen zum ok).


----------



## Qoppa (15 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch nicht ganz kapiert unter welchen Voraussetzungen man im Nachhinein versuchen kann, Geld zurückzubekommen, das man überwiesen hat.


Also ....   
"man kann" doch ganz einfach für die fragliche Summe eine Aufrechnung erklären mit der normalen T-Com-Rechnung ... Ich bin überzeugt, daß das ziemlich glatt durchgeht .... die Telekom war ja auch bisher nicht sehr klagefreudig, und bei einem deregistrierten Dialer ... nie im Leben wird die Telekom dafür vor Gericht gehen, höchstens ein bißchen Seilergegrummel (meine persönliche Einschätzung).

Die Frage ist eher, wie man das juristisch sauber macht, wenn man am Anfang keine fristgemäße Einwendung gemacht hat (Anfechtung wegen neu bekannt gewordener Umstände ....???)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist eher, wie man das juristisch sauber macht, wenn man am Anfang keine fristgemäße Einwendung gemacht hat (Anfechtung wegen neu bekannt gewordener Umstände ....???)


jepp, darum geht es  Denn dann könnten evtl. noch ein paar Fälle relevant werden, die man im Laufe der Zeit so im näheren Umfeld mitgekriegt hat ("Ja, meine Tante hatte auch mal so einen Dialer und die hat dann gezahlt").


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2005)

> Eine Dienstleistung, die hinter einem Einwahlprogramm versprochen wird, jedoch nicht hält, was sie verspricht, ist Betrug und damit "Abzocke".


Da sage niemand, sie hätten es nicht gewusst.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Eine Dienstleistung, die hinter einem Einwahlprogramm versprochen wird, jedoch nicht hält, was sie verspricht, ist Betrug und damit "Abzocke".
> 
> 
> Da sage niemand, sie hätten es nicht gewusst.


und wenn schon... die Lobby war schon immer stark...


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2005)

Die Lobby ist heute nicht mehr so stark wie früher. Da müssen zusätzliche Kräfte eingesetzt werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2005)

[off topic]


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lobby ist heute nicht mehr so stark wie früher. Da müssen zusätzliche Kräfte eingesetzt werden.Dietmar Vill


...wenn Du den  Glücksspielfan Dr. B meinst...


> Ich habe mich eigentlich schon immer privat von kleinauf an für den Bereich der Glücksspiele interessiert. Als kleiner Junge war ich fasziniert von dieser bunten Glitzerwelt.



Naja, der verdiente, wie man hörte, seine Brötchen auch noch bei ganz anderen Kalibern... (100 Mio Euro Auszahlungen in 2003)
...und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war das eine gute Wahl der worldwidewoiti-Partner, wenn man in Erwägung zieht, dass das "rien ne vas plus" für die Liechtensteiner DDD in UK offenbar unerfreulicher abgelaufen ist....


> DDD Com AG were fined £60,000 and access to the service was barred for two years. They were also ordered to offer full refunds to all complainants.


[/off topic]


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einen Dialer von MP "als registriert" bekomme, dann gehe ich davon aus, daß er rechtskonform ist. Ich schaue sicher nicht jedes Mal nach ob der zur Verfügung gestellte Dialer auch den rechtlichen Anforderungen entspricht. Der Dialer ist eine Zahlungsmittel-Blackbox für mich uns sonst nichts.
> 
> DAY


Falsch! Wer Dialer anbietet oder seine Seite mit Dialern abrechnet, muss persönlich oder über eine beauftragte Person( Natürlich oder Juristisch) Sorge tragen, das die angebotenen Dialer rechtlich einwandfrei sind.Ebenso hört man in Justizkeisen das diverse Dialerfirmen die rechtlichen Schritte in Sachen Regress bei ihren Subunternehmern prüfen. Wahrscheinlich will man sich die Stornos zurückholen. Sind aber nur vage Gerüchte.


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2005)

Moralinsauer schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch! Wer Dialer anbietet oder seine Seite mit Dialern abrechnet, muss persönlich oder über eine beauftragte Person( Natürlich oder Juristisch) Sorge tragen, das die angebotenen Dialer rechtlich einwandfrei sind.Ebenso hört man in Justizkeisen das diverse Dialerfirmen die rechtlichen Schritte in Sachen Regress bei ihren Subunternehmern prüfen. Wahrscheinlich will man sich die Stornos zurückholen. Sind aber nur vage Gerüchte.


Hoffentlich stimmt's.

Auch unbedarfte PP-Betreiber haben eine Eigenverantwortung.

Wenn Dialerbetreiber sonst wegen verbraucherfreundlicher Stornobehandlung von ihren PP-Betreibern angegangen werden, geht das sicherlich auch mal andersherum.

Die Kreativität bei der Gestaltung des Dialerlayouts war immer groß. Das spielt bei der Gesamtbewertung der Gesetzeskonformität sicherlich eine wichtige Rolle.

Der genannte Link zum Dialerlayout geht heute nicht mehr. Ich hänge eine Grafik von damals mit an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2005)

"Harmlos klingende Domains als Dialer-Schleudern" auf heute.de.

Zitat: "Allein 2004 habe es rund 50.000 Beschwerden gegeben, sagt Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll."

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (16 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> "Harmlos klingende Domains als Dialer-Schleudern" auf heute.de.


Ist übrigens identisch mit dem Spiegel-Online-Text; dieselbe Quelle (AP)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10256


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> "Harmlos klingende Domains als Dialer-Schleudern" auf heute.de.


Aber leider auch hier wieder falsche (oberflächige) Informationen in den Medien, wie z. B. die hier:


> Betroffenen rät D. nur, sofort Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung einzulegen. Dann müsse die Dialer-Firma die Kosten selbst einfordern.


Das war mal, zu Zeiten der 0190er Nummern - jetzt schreiben wir 0900! :x


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ist übrigens identisch mit dem Spiegel-Online-Text; dieselbe Quelle (AP)


@news: kannste den AP-Nikolaus nicht mal kontaktieren? Ich hätte gerne einen Artikel, in dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass vielen Dialern die Registrierung entzogen worden ist. Vielleicht erreicht man ein paar Leute, die bezahlt haben, weil die Dialer registriert waren und die doch zu Unrecht bezahlt haben. Und wenn's nur ein paar sind.


----------



## News (17 Mai 2005)

@Aka-Aka: Ich hab vor, das Thema Dialer Mitte Juni - sprich: um den 17. herum - nochmal in einem Artikel aufzugreifen, vorher wird das aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nichts (insbesondere wegen div. anderer Stories, die mich derzeit beschäftigen). Mehr bei Bedarf per PN.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2005)

http://www.ivew.de/


> Unzählige schwarze Schafe verdienen mit unlauteren Mitteln und dubiosen
> sehr viel Geld mit dem Internet und ruinieren so den Ruf anderer Anbieter.
> Der IVEW möchte diesem unkontrollierten Treiben ein Ende setzen.


http://www.wissen-im-netz.info/literatur/goethe/faust/1teil/01.htm


> Die Botschaft hör’ ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube


ww


----------



## dotshead (17 Mai 2005)

> Unzählige schwarze Schafe verdienen mit unlauteren Mitteln und dubiosen
> sehr viel Geld mit dem Internet und ruinieren so den Ruf anderer Anbieter.
> Der IVEW möchte diesem unkontrollierten Treiben ein Ende setzen.



Dann setze dich einfach mal mit Torsten in Verbindung. Ist nen wirklich netter Kerl.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

warum sollte er, Infos kann er jederzeit hier nachlesen , ansonsten zählen Taten 
keine Absichterklärungen. Wenn es danach ginge, hätte es nie der Maßnahmen der
 Regulierungsbehörde bedurft. Er kann ja mit Berlin sprechen, da sitzt  der richtige  Ansprechpartner,
 der  Nachhilfe braucht....

j.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

> "Harmlos klingende Domains als Dialer-Schleudern" auf heute.de.
> 
> Zitat: "Allein 2004 habe es rund 50.000 Beschwerden gegeben, sagt Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll."



Wie Boll mit den Zahlen wirft. Im Jahresbericht 2004 waren es noch 35000 Anfragen. http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/aktuelles/jb2004_050308.pdf
 Jetzt sind es schon 50000 Beschwerden. Alle Achtung. Das ist die Auslegung der Mengenlehre einer Behörde. Rückwirkend Mengen verändern. Ich komme mir vor, wie in Italien oder Panama.

VF


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2005)

> Im Jahresbericht 2004 waren es noch 35000 Anfragen.





			
				Jahresbericht 2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Schriftliche und mündliche Verbraucheranfragen 49.953


Das braucht keinen Kommentar.

Ansonsten hat der große Meister recht:


> Der "unseriöse" Dialer geht dem Ende entgegen.


Kurz, präzise, überzeugend. Besser kann man das nicht sagen. Er wird wissen, wovon er sprach.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (18 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hat der große Meister recht:
> 
> 
> > Der "unseriöse" Dialer geht dem Ende entgegen.
> ...


Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten 20-Cent-Dialer auftauchen. Dass noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen ist, Dialer für Micropayment zu verwenden. Vielleicht hat er ja doch mehr im Kopf, als ich bisher dachte...


----------



## drboe (18 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hat der große Meister recht:
> 
> 
> > Der "unseriöse" Dialer geht dem Ende entgegen.
> ...


Aber sicher. So liest man zum Thema im Bericht der RegTP:



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Für knapp 431.190 Dialer wurden die Registrierungen nachträglich widerrufen. Bei diesen Dialer stellte sich ... heraus, dass entgegen der von den Antragstellern abgegebenen Rechtskonformitätserklärung die Mindestanforderungen in zahlreichen Punkten nicht eingehalten wurden. Hierbei war ein Fall von massiven Dialermissbrauch in Form eines sog. Autodialers aufgetreten, der sich ohne explizite Zustimmung durch den Nutzer selbständig installierte und eine Mehrwertdiesterufnummer anwählte.


Das ist doch eine eindeutige Ohrfeige für den "Gesangverein Rechtskonform", dessen Mitglieder hier ja gelegentlich vollmundig das Wort ergreifen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch eine eindeutige Ohrfeige für den "Gesangverein Rechtskonform", dessen Mitglieder hier ja gelegentlich vollmundig das Wort ergreifen.
> 
> M. Boettcher


die Ohrfeige ist noch drastischer, wenn man  die Registrierungen in der RegTP Datenbank 
nach Betreibern und Rücknahmen  analysiert.
z.Z liegt die Gesamtzahl aller jemals registrierten Dialer  bei ca 1,7 Mio 
davon stammen  mindestens 600-700 Tausend Dialer von Betreibern, die nie oder nur
 marginal mit Problemen in Erscheinung getreten sind
(z.B  aus USA  und  der Schweiz) 

somit  bleiben etwa  1 Mio Dialer aus Deutschland,  von denen fast die Hälfte "storniert" wurde,
 damit ergibt sich ein Bild der "seriösen" Dialerbetreiber, das noch verheerender ist

cp


----------



## drboe (18 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> die Ohrfeige ist noch drastischer, wenn man  die Registrierungen in der RegTP Datenbank
> nach Betreibern und Rücknahmen  analysiert.
> ...
> somit  bleiben etwa  1 Mio Dialer aus Deutschland,  von denen fast die Hälfte "storniert" wurde,
> damit ergibt sich ein Bild der "seriösen" Dialerbetreiber, das noch verheerender ist


Ob man Leute aus der Branche wohl mit "semi-seriöser Dialeranbieter", ihr Auftreten als "halbseiden" und die Produkte als "50%ig rechtswidrig" bezeichnen kann? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

Man könnte  auch anfangen, darüber nachzudenken, wie man diesen Geschäftsleuten das Geld, das sie unrechtmässig in ihren Besitz gebracht haben, entziehen könnte, bevor es in ihr Eigentum übergeht.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2005)

...und wenn derartiges Geld bereits vermengt ist mit ordentlichen Einnahmen?


----------



## drboe (18 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> *Der "unseriöse" Dialer geht dem Ende entgegen*
> Aussage des führenden Dialerbetreibers in Deutschland


Schöne Signatur. Ob man die Führungsposition bei unseriösen Dialern einmal mit der Quote beim "Streichkonzert" der RegTP untermauert? Ca. 80% aller Streichungen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man die Führungsposition bei unseriösen Dialern einmal mit der Quote beim "Streichkonzert" der RegTP untermauert? Ca. 80% aller Streichungen?
> 
> M. Boettcher


ist zwar machbar  den genauen prozentalen Anteil rauszukriegen, aber das erfordert schon 
etwas Aufwand  und das ist es mir nicht wert im Schlamm der Dialerabzocke rumzuwühlen.
80% dürfte eine vorsichtige Schätzung sein, ich tippe eher darüber   

cp


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2005)

Der Selbsthilfeverein des Gewerbes hatte im Januar 2004 angekündigt, "künftig stärker im Bereich der Prävention" arbeiten und der Imageschädigung durch "einige schwarze Branchen-Schafe" begegnen zu wollen.

Besonders im Bereich eigener Mitglieder hätte dieser Verein gute Möglichkeiten, aktiv zu werden.

Hat schon mal jemand etwas in dieser Richtung gehört?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon mal jemand etwas in dieser Richtung gehört?


... war da nicht mal was mit hölländischen oder dänischen Mitbewerbern?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2005)

warum in die Ferne  schweifen, liegt das "Gute" doch so nah...
Der Freistaat z.B böte da ernormes  Potential und Wirkungsfeld...

cp


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... war da nicht mal was mit hölländischen oder dänischen Mitbewerbern?


Bei Autodialern, die eigenen Mitgliedern nicht zuzuordnen waren, waren sie auch fix mit irgendwelchen Sprüchen.

Ansonsten wollen sie entschlossen gegen schwarze Schafe vorgehen, angeblich.

Nur - wo sie es können, was passiert? Nix.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Mai 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Gesetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@sascha: Schau mal nach ganz oben in die Überschrift dieses Threads 
Wobei es eigentlich ja fast nur noch "den Einen" gibt, nicht aber mehr den/die "anderen" ...

Aber der wird ja bereits signiert, äh, zitiert ... :lol:


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2005)

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Besetzung der Verhaltenskodex-Kommission bei der Selbsthilfetruppe angesehen. Da steht ein Name, der mir von den selbsternannt Rechtskonformen in Erinnerung ist.

Wenn das die gleiche Person ist, könnte ich mir direkt vorstellen, warum die vor der eigenen Tür so untätig sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2005)

Ein  Schwätzchen in Ehren kann niemand verwehren...

cp


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Besetzung der FST ...


Das dürfte ja schon ziemlich alt sein oder wann hat nochmal die RA´in K.R. (die Vorsitzende der Kommission) die FST verlassen? War das nicht um den 13.08.2003?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> War das nicht um den 13.08.2003?


wohl kaum 
http://www.teletarif.de/arch/2005/kw03/s15973.html
im Januar dieses Jahres war sie auf jeden Fall  in dieser Funktion tätig...


> Anbieter-Verband verabschiedet neue Verhaltensmaßstäbe 	 20.01.2005
> K. R.  Leiterin FST-Verhaltenskodex-Kommission:


cp


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte ja schon ziemlich alt sein oder wann hat nochmal die RA´in K.R. (die Vorsitzende der Kommission) die FST verlassen? War das nicht um den 13.08.2003?


Ich verlinke auf die aktuelle Webseite von dem Verein. Die sollten schon wissen, wer dort was macht, oder?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2005)

Und wie ist denn das nun, macht die FST überhaupt noch was, gibt es die noch? In den Anfängen meiner Dialerei war der Verein manchmal ganz nützlich, doch wenn ich mir den heute aus der Entfernung und vor allem mit meinem heutigen Wissenstand betrachte, denke ich an die alten Zeiten lieber nimmer mehr zurück.


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist denn das nun, macht die FST überhaupt noch was, gibt es die noch?


Jedenfalls versucht der Verein aktiv, auf die Politik Einfluss zu nehmen. Insofern betrifft es auch den Rest der Welt, was der Verein so treibt.

Wenn sie beanspruchen sollten, ernst genommen zu werden, sollten sie erst einmal zeigen, dass sie den Dreck vor der eigenen Haustür im Griff haben.

Sonst sollte man hier wenigstens klar erkennen können, was man davon zu halten hat. Es lesen genügend Politiker, Presseleute und andere Fachleute mit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (21 Mai 2005)

Vor über einer Woche wurde für diese Woche eine sehr genaue Antwort angekündigt.

Hat schon jemand etwas gesehen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2005)

...frage doch drüben mal nach, hier zeigt sich Andreas ja zur Zeit eher mal wieder nicht.


----------



## dvill (21 Mai 2005)

... ich finde es "drüben" ja auch nicht ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (21 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich finde es "drüben" ja auch nicht ...


Dafür gibt es vogelfreie alte Hasen, die über den Ausgang des Verfahrens orakeln. Offen bleibt nur, ob die Vogelfreien sich selbst als unwissende Schwätzer einschätzen, oder nicht.


----------



## dvill (21 Mai 2005)

Es ist immerhin nicht auszuschließen, dass nun der BRD eine Klage ins Haus steht.

Die Entscheidung zum Dialerverbot aus dem letzten Jahr ist auch noch offen.

Insofern interessiert es Bürger aus dem wilden Westen schon, was da noch von "drüben" kommt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (21 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist immerhin nicht auszuschließen, dass nun der BRD eine Klage ins Haus steht.



Ich dachte das wäre vom Tisch  Ups Du hast ja selber den Link zur Rücknahme der Klage gepostet. Sorry habe ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Mai 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn seine Kenntnisse zum Verfahren, genauso zuverlässig sind, wie seine Kenntnisse bei der Einstellung von Experten (nur 1. Staatsaexamen) dann *orakelt* er, und zwar sehr, sehr schlecht.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2005)

Heute hat es auch das DSL-Team mitbekommen....

http://www.dslteam.de/news2777.html vom 24.05.05


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2005)

die wichtigste Aussage ist:


> Wer bereits gezahlt hat, sollte versuchen, das Geld zurückzufordern, so die Verbraucherschützer.


Das ist die Meldung, die bekannt gemacht werden muss... Damit's weh tut, wo's weh tun soll...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

*Auch Onlinekosten.de berichtet darüber*

Unter http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/17500
berichtet auch onlinekosten.de über diesen Fall.


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2005)

Hier ist ein Zeitplan bis zum §66f TKG.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (10 Juni 2005)

Der Selbsthilfeverein lebt scheinbar noch, hat aber weiterhin zur Rücknahme der Registrierungen für 41.100 Dialer keine veröffentlichte Meinung.

In der vergleichsweise harmlosen Teleflate-Affäre hat man sich noch ein "Konzept einer 'Kommission für Verbraucherschutz'" ausgedacht, nachdem die wesentliche Recherche-Arbeit durch dieses Forum geleistet war und der Selbsthilfeverein als Zuschauer lediglich feststellen konnte, dass bei der Aktion ein eigenes Mitglied scheinbar nicht betroffen war.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2005)

Hatte jemand die Einladung gesehen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

> 13.06.2005
> Mehrwertdienste: Branchen-Diskurs zu weiteren Marktperspektiven / Verband FST e.V.: Ansätze zu konstruktivem Positionsaustausch gelungen
> Düsseldorf, 13. Juni 2005. Der Branchen-Verband Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. (FST) hatte im Rahmen seiner ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung in der vergangenen Woche erstmals zu einem öffentlichen Themennachmittag geladen – und mit dieser Premiere zugleich eine Plattform für konstruktiven Positionsaustausch und interessante Branchen-News geboten. (...)


Nicht, dass ich wüßte...


> Ich werde die dringenden Hinweise der Anbieter auf die drohenden Existenznöte auf
> Grundlage der Auslauffrist der 0190 mitnehmen


Versteh ich nicht, die Leute rufen bisher 0190 an und ab 1.1.2006  die 0900er an, wo  ist da Existenznot?

cp

PS: Immer wieder ein Born  der unfreiwilligen Komik


> In den Jahren seit unserer Gründung 1997 haben wir den Markt durch die enge Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Mitgliedern, der  Regulierungsbehörde, Verbraucherzentrale – aber auch durch die Bearbeitung von weit über 20.000 Verbraucheranfragen – aus allen Blickwinkeln gesehen. Die Stärken und Schwächen.
> 
> Und gerade weil wir seit Anfang 2004 Präventionsarbeit leisten, ist die Zielsetzung noch immer dieselbe: Ein starker Markt in fairem Ausgleich unternehmerischer und gesellschaftlicher Interessen. Denn der neue Ansatz, verbraucherverunsichernde Begleiterscheinungen analog zur rasanten technischen Entwicklung – zeitgleich statt nachträglich – beobachten und beeinflussen zu können, schützt letztendlich alle Marktteilnehmer.


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2005)

Der Selbsthilfeverein schrieb:
			
		

> Die neuen Nummern sind jedoch derzeit noch nicht in allen Mobilfunknetzen erreichbar und darüber hinaus wäre es fraglich, ob sich die betroffenen Dienste für die meisten Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter noch rechnen würden.


Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Jammerei ordnungsgemäß ins Leere geht. Die vorliegende Situation ist völlig marktgemäß.

Nach eigenen Studien des Gewerbes ist es eine absolute Minderheit, die diese Dienste überhaupt nutzt. Die überwiegende Mehrheit von Telefonkunden will den sicheren Schutz vor diesen Diensten und leidet unter den Missbrauchsfolgen.

Insofern ist es konsequent, wenn viele Mobilverträge die zwielichtigen Abrechnungsmethoden nicht unterstützen. Es entspricht voll dem Verbraucherwunsch.

Wer Minderwertsdienste zu Mehrkostpreisen anbieten will und nicht genügend Kunden findet, soll sein Geschäftsmodell überdenken und braucht keine Staatshilfe.

Dietmar Vill


----------

